
Pushing on String: The 'Don't Care' Region of Password Strength - woliveirajr
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/11/209115-pushing-on-string/abstract
======
woliveirajr
Behind paywall but there's a "This is the author’s copy for personal use"
available at microsoft.com

